# Filetiermesser schärfen



## Hafjo (22. April 2002)

Moin,

weiss irgendjemand von Euch, wie man Filetiermesser Schärft?
Nach 3 Norge- und einigen Osteseetörns ist meins völlig stumpf.


----------



## FFT_Webmaster (22. April 2002)

*Naj*

Moin Hafjo,

ich mache es auf die Alte Art "Rundstahl mit Diamantensplitter". Ich finde das geht immer noch am besten und schnellsten.


----------



## Bonifaz (22. April 2002)

Moin FFT

Und wie kommt man an so einen Rundstahl ????
Beschädigt diese art von Schärfen nicht die Klinge ? Sprich: Fängt die Klinge dann nich an zu rosten ??
mein F.messer ist auch ziemlich stumpf.


Bis die Tage


----------



## Thomas9904 (22. April 2002)

Am einfachsten:
Du holst Dir den Messerschärfer aus dem Top - Shop hier im Board.
Die Dinger funtkionieren und sind klein genug zum überall mit hinnehmen.
Und dem AB tust Du auch was Gutes :z 

PS: Bei meinen Kochkursen freuen sich immer alle Laien, wenn sie auch selbst Messer scharf kriegen :q


----------



## Hafjo (22. April 2002)

danke für eure tipps. Ja, werde dem AB mal was gutes tun und den M-Schärfer hier bestellen. Ist ja auch für mich das einfachste.


----------



## Pottwal (24. April 2002)

Es gibt auch kostengünstig Schleifaufsätze für einen Akkubohrschrauber im Baumarkt,

Ich persönlich benutze einen Sensenschleifstein ( auch im Baumarkt erhältlich ca. 4 EUR ), der ein grobe und eine feine Schleiffläche hat. Ein paar Tropfen Speiseöl und ab geht die Post, das Öl konserviert die Schnittfläche und schützt vor Rost, gerade am Salzwasser. Abziehen tu ich die Klinge mit dem Lederetui ( Messerscheide )was den meisten Filetierern beigefügt ist.

Ach ja,

 Nichts geht über eine gute Klinge, eine Damastklinge aus geschmiedeten C 440 Stahl hält durchaus einem Norwegentrip über 5 Tage stand.


----------



## Supporter (24. April 2002)

Werde auch mal etwas scleifen gehen,gute Tips


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (24. April 2002)

Also mit ner Schleifscheibe aus dem Baumarkt würde ich ganz sicher nicht an mein Filetiermesser gehen. Da ist mir das Messer dann doch zu schade zu. Am besten ist doch noch ein Lansky Schleifset oder der Messerschärfer aus dem Top-Shop.


----------



## Pottwal (25. April 2002)

Hallo Meeresangler Schwerin,

ich rede nicht von Schleifscheibe als Bohrvorsazt, sondern von einem Schleifaufsatz, der nun motorgetrieben extra zum schärfen von Messern aller Art aber auch für Sicheln und Sensen gedacht ist.

Dieser Schleifvorsatz ( Fa. Bosch )sieht aus wie zwei aneinander leigende Keilriemenscheiben. Die erste Scheibe
hat einen eingefrästen Industriediamantenring zum schärfen, die zweite Scheibe hat einen Keramikring zum Abziehen bzw. Feinschlif. Beide Scheiben sind an einer Seite magnetisch,
so daß auch der korrekte Schleifwinkel von 45 ° eingehalten
wird.

Du siehts ich meine etwas anderes.


----------



## Franky (25. April 2002)

*SChleifwinkel*

Moin Pottwal,

sorry, aber meinst Du wirklich, daß 45° ein optimaler Schliff ist??? Soweit ich das weiß, werden Filetiermesser zwischen 15° und 20° angeschliffen, um eine optimal scharfe Klinge zu bekommen. "Stumpfere" Winkel (> 25°) sind zwar auch "scharf", aber den gewünschten Effekt (glattes Abziehen und schneiden der Filets) bekommt man damit nicht gut hin. Es ist da mehr ein Reissen durch das Fleisch.
Ein solch stumpfer Schliff ist meines Wissens nach perfekt für Arbeitsmesser/Klingen (Sense, Astschere etc.) aller Art, wo es auf eine lange Schnitthaltigkeit ankommt, aber bei den "feinen und rasiermesserscharfen" Filetiermesser nicht sonderlich brauchbar.


----------



## Ossipeter (25. April 2002)

*Schärfen von Filetiermessern*

Ich kann euch nur den neuen Kerasmikwetzstab von Zwilling empfehlen. Hatte ihn letzte Woche neu in Farsund dabei. :l
Sehr guter Zug; kein so starker Abrieb wie beim Diamant :q  und ewig hart :z kostete 35 € aber ist sein Geld wert! Rostfrei und leicht zu reinigen - aber bitte nicht fallen lassen! :c


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. April 2002)

Tja ossipeter, und er ist zu groß, schwimmt nicht und hat keine lebenslange Garantie - der Schärfer aus dem Top - Shop schon :q


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (25. April 2002)

Alles klar Pottwahl. So sieht das schon anders aus. Das habe ich dann wohl echt falsch verstanden. Allerdings muß ich auch sagen das 45° doch ein zu stumpfer Winkel ist für Angelmesser. Aber wenn du damit klar kommst ist das ja in Ordnung.


----------



## wodibo (25. April 2002)

Und weil ich das Board liebe, hab ich mir auch dieses Schärferdingsda bestellt. Die Kritiken waren ja topp #6


----------



## Ossipeter (25. April 2002)

*Messerschärfer*



> _Original von Thomas9904 _
> Tja ossipeter, und er ist zu groß, schwimmt nicht und hat keine lebenslange Garantie - der Schärfer aus dem Top - Shop schon :q



Hallo Thomas, wusste nicht , daß du deinen Messerschärfer als Boje benutzt und du weißt ja, wer länger hat, der länger schleift! :z  Danke für deinen Hinweis, werd ihn mir mal anschauen den Schärfer aus dem Top-shop, aber ich schärf lieber mit einem Stahl oder Keramikstab. Wie funktioniert der vom Top-Shop bei langen Filetiermessern, wie z.B. das Buck Oceanmaster?

MfG Ossipeter


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. April 2002)

Mit dem Schärfer kannst Du alles scharf machen, inkl. Wellen- oder Sägeschliff.
Schwimmen istz deswegen nicht ganz daneben, weil der klein genug ist, daß ich ihn auch mit an Bord nehmen kann.
Was man Bord minimmt, geht früher oder später auch mal über Bord.
Gut wenn er dann schwimmt. :q 
Mit dem Stahl abziehen ist nur für die letzte Schärfe, wenn ein Messer keinen Schliff hat, kommste da nicht weit mit.
Nachteil beim (diamantbesetzten) Keramikteil außer zerbrechen ist der gleiche wie bei üblichen Schleifmaschinen: Wer sich nicht auskennt und mit falschen Winkeln arbeitet, macht das Messer eher stumpf.
Der Top - Shop - Schärfer ist da einfacher: 
Messer auf ne Unterlage legen, und zwar mit der Breitseite so, daß dievorhandene Schliffkante paralell zur Tischkante liegt. Dann brauchste nur noch mit dem Schärfer ohne Druck ein paar mal drübergehen und gut is.
Je besser der Stahl ist, desto öfter mußte natürlich drüber. Am Schluß mit dem Abziehteil des Schärfers entgraten und los filieren.


----------



## Ossipeter (26. April 2002)

*Top-Schärfer*

Danke Thomas für die ausführliche Beschreibung, klingt einleuchtend. Der Keramikwetzstab nimmt m.E. nicht soviel Stahl weg wie ein diamantbesetzter. Ich schärf seit meiner Jugend mit dem Messer am Stein, Stahl und Leder   und von daher bin ich Schärfern, die du über eine Klinge ziehen musst, etwas skeptisch gegenüber. ;+ 

MfG   Ossipeter


----------



## Hafjo (26. April 2002)

@ Bonifaz
hab gestern mal mein Messer mit einem Rundstahl geschärft, so einer wie von FFT beschrieben. Messer ist jetzt wieder super scharf. Aber kannst den  Schärfer aus dem Shop trotzdem bestellen. Rundstahl war nur geborgt.


----------



## holstentrinker (26. April 2002)

@ thomas9904

&quot;Messer auf ne Unterlage legen, und zwar mit der Breitseite so, daß dievorhandene Schliffkante paralell zur Tischkante liegt.&quot;   ;+  ;+  ;+  ;+ 

hierzu brauch ich ein bild 

ich habe diese bedienungsanleitung bis heute noch nicht begriffen.


holstentrinker


----------



## Dorsch1 (26. April 2002)

Habe mir mal eben das Angebot der Woche bestellt.
Messerschärfer+Schnur,und beides brauche ich sowieso. :q


----------



## Britney83 (2. März 2007)

*AW: Filetiermesser schärfen*

Wo finde ich denn den Top Shop? Bin ich zu doof?

Danke!


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (2. März 2007)

*AW: Filetiermesser schärfen*



Britney83 schrieb:


> Wo finde ich denn den Top Shop? Bin ich zu doof?
> 
> Danke!



Moin Britney,
damals war das der Top Shop heute ist das bigtackle.de. ist ein und der selbe nur der Name hat sich geändert.


----------



## leopard_afrika (2. März 2007)

*AW: Filetiermesser schärfen*

ich hab zwar auch einige messerschärfer benutzt. Da ich mir das teure zeug aber nicht leisten will/kann, frag doch mal bei deinem tackledealer nach, ich lasse mir vor meinen norgeurlauben da meine messer professionell schärfen, 1, 90 €/ Messer, da kann ich nich meckern.


----------



## Zanderfänger (2. März 2007)

*AW: Filetiermesser schärfen*

Hab ein Video dazu - wer es will PN #h


----------



## Britney83 (2. März 2007)

*AW: Filetiermesser schärfen*

Gibt es den Messerschärfer bei Bigtackle.de noch? Mir ist das Lansky set etwas zu teuer. Danke für die schnellen Antworten


----------



## addy123 (2. März 2007)

*AW: Filetiermesser schärfen*

Da ich (wahrscheinlich) Billigmesser verwende, bin ich häufiger mal zum Nachschleifen gezwungen. Ich liebe scharfe Messer!#6 

Deshalb habe ich mir vor einiger Zeit mal ein etwas teures Schleifgerät gegönnt:
http://cgi.ebay.de/Graef-Messerscha...ryZ25842QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

Da bekommt man das stumpfeste Messer innerhalb kürzester Zeit superscharf.
Zum Kennenlernen des Schärfers evtl. alte oder billige Messer verwenden.


@Thomas und All
Könnt Ihr mir evtl. ein gutes Filetiermesser empfehlen?
Hauptsächlicher Einsatz für Dorsch und Lachsforelle.


----------



## addy123 (2. März 2007)

*AW: Filetiermesser schärfen*

PS: Irgendwann hat mir mal Einer gesagt, dass ein Filetiermesser garnicht so scharf sein soll? Zumindest nicht so scharf wie ein Rasiermesser.
Ein glatter Schliff währe wichtiger, was das auch immer bedeutet?;+ 
Mit einem rasiermesserscharfen Messer bestünde wohl die Gefahr, zu leicht kleinere Gräten zu zerschneiden?


----------



## leopard_afrika (2. März 2007)

*AW: Filetiermesser schärfen*

das einzige, was ich bisher als wirklich tauglich erwischt habe, war das lansky, aber für mich zu teuer, ich hab zwar ein nicht so schlechtes selber,aber ich muß öfters nachschärfen und merke selber den abrieb, aber es ist nach jedem schärfen gut, nur kann ich das messer bestimmt nach 3 jahren wegschmeißen.


----------



## Franky (2. März 2007)

*AW: Filetiermesser schärfen*

Moin Addy,

wie viel Geld bist Du bereit dafür auszugeben? Ich kann Dir die "Marttiinis" (schwarzer gummierter Griff oder grüner Kunststoffgriff) empfehlen. Ich habe selber 2 davon: eines in 15 cm und eines in 19 cm. Der Stahl ist super scharf zu halten, rostet nicht und der Griff liegt gut in der Hand.
Alternativ: Helle Steinbit. Ich weiss aber nicht, ob es das noch gibt... im aktuellen Katalog ist es leider nicht mehr drin... :c 
Dazu passt, neben dem erwähnten Lansky-Set ein Diamantstahl - aber bitte nicht unbedingt ein "billiges Baumarktding"... Selbst Jörg (Meeresangler_Schwerin) konnte ich von den 5 € Dingern abbringen...  :q Ich habe von Fa. Dick einen ovalen 30 cm Saphirzug, der leicht magnetisch ist. Nicht billig (ca. 60 - 70 €) aber eine Anschaffung für's Leben und die Küche!


----------



## leopard_afrika (2. März 2007)

*AW: Filetiermesser schärfen*

@addy
wie willst du mit nem stumpfen messer nen "glatten" schnitt hinbekommen?


----------



## Zanderfänger (2. März 2007)

*AW: Filetiermesser schärfen*



addy123 schrieb:


> @All
> Könnt Ihr mir evtl. ein gutes Filetiermesser empfehlen?


Die von Giesser und Dick, sehr preisgünstig bei *AngelWoche* erhältlich. #6


----------



## addy123 (2. März 2007)

*AW: Filetiermesser schärfen*



leopard_afrika schrieb:


> @addy
> wie willst du mit nem stumpfen messer nen "glatten" schnitt hinbekommen?


 
"Stumpf" ist da wohl eher relativ zu sehen, eben im Vergleich zu einem Rasiermesser. Meintest Du mit Lansky einen Schleifer oder Messer? Messer habe ich in Ebay nicht gefunden.
Ebay meist nur zum schnellen Nachschauen.


----------



## addy123 (2. März 2007)

*AW: Filetiermesser schärfen*



Franky schrieb:


> Moin Addy,
> 
> wie viel Geld bist Du bereit dafür auszugeben? Ich kann Dir die "Marttiinis" (schwarzer gummierter Griff oder grüner Kunststoffgriff) empfehlen. Ich habe selber 2 davon: eines in 15 cm und eines in 19 cm. Der Stahl ist super scharf zu halten, rostet nicht und der Griff liegt gut in der Hand.
> Alternativ: Helle Steinbit. Ich weiss aber nicht, ob es das noch gibt... im aktuellen Katalog ist es leider nicht mehr drin... :c
> Dazu passt, neben dem erwähnten Lansky-Set ein Diamantstahl - aber bitte nicht unbedingt ein "billiges Baumarktding"... Selbst Jörg (Meeresangler_Schwerin) konnte ich von den 5 € Dingern abbringen...  :q Ich habe von Fa. Dick einen ovalen 30 cm Saphirzug, der leicht magnetisch ist. Nicht billig (ca. 60 - 70 €) aber eine Anschaffung für's Leben und die Küche!


 
Wie gesagt, mit dem Schleifer bin ich mehr als zufrieden!!!#6 
Aber bei einem Messer will ich gelegentlich schon mal etwas für den Rest meines Lebens ausgeben. Da dürften 100,-€ wohl normal sein, und für den Preis wird man wahrscheinlich noch kein gutes japanisches Messer erhalten!?

Aber hier sind schon einige gute Namen gefallen, die muss ich erstmal "abarbeiten"!|supergri


----------



## leopard_afrika (2. März 2007)

*AW: Filetiermesser schärfen*

mit lansky mein ich den schärfer, ich glaub mein tackledealer benutzt diesen, aber diesen kaufen und dann auch damit umgehen zu können, bringt mir bei meinem verbrauch nicht den erfolg, 1 mal schärfen meiner 4 filetiermesser pro jahr reicht bei mir.


----------



## Franky (2. März 2007)

*AW: Filetiermesser schärfen*

Hmm... Bei Holger (Bigtackle) gibt es die Marttiinis 19 cm schwarzer Griff für 38 € - 100 € sind meiner Meinung nach eigentlich unnötig...


----------



## leopard_afrika (2. März 2007)

*AW: Filetiermesser schärfen*

lansky- schärfeset kostet ca. 50 €, ich bezahl ca. 50 € in 6- 7 jahren beim schärfen, ich hab aber auch nicht die teuersten filitiermesser. jeder muß selber wissen, was er/sie braucht.


----------



## Pilkerknecht (2. März 2007)

*AW: Filetiermesser schärfen*



Franky schrieb:


> Hmm... Bei Holger (Bigtackle) gibt es die Marttiinis 19 cm schwarzer Griff für 38 € - 100 € sind meiner Meinung nach eigentlich unnötig...



Ich kann auch die Marttiinis weiterempfehlen.Vor 5 oder 6 Jahren habe ich mir eins zugelegt und bin bis heute von der Qualität überzeugt.
Gruß Pilkerknecht


----------



## leopard_afrika (2. März 2007)

*AW: Filetiermesser schärfen*

was heißt denn nun qualitätsmesser, hab auch ein martinii, aber nach 5- 6 lumb ist auch diese nicht mehr so scharf, was aber auch an meiner ungeübten technik liegen kannn. ))


----------



## addy123 (2. März 2007)

*AW: Filetiermesser schärfen*

Habe gerade mal meine Filetiermesser geholt
1. Elmo-Inox Brazil mit einer etwas starren Klinge
2. TCM mit einer mittleren Klinge
3. Jisakki Järvenpää Oy Finnland (weiß nicht ob richtig geschrieben) mit weicher Klinge

Mit weich starr usw. meine ich die Biegbarkeit. 
Außerdem habe ich neulich noch bei einer kleinen Bestellung von Angelzeug ein Filetiermesser kostenlos erhalten. Von der "kostenlosen" Qualität war ich angenehm überrascht.
Gummigriff und liegt gut in der Hand und recht scharf!

Mit den o. g. Namen kann ich nicht viel anfangen. Filetieren kann ich damit auf jeden Fall. Aber wenn es mal ein paar Dorsche mehr sind, ist Nachschärfen schon am Filetiertisch angesagt.


----------



## Pilkerknecht (2. März 2007)

*AW: Filetiermesser schärfen*



leopard_afrika schrieb:


> was heißt denn nun qualitätsmesser, hab auch ein martinii, aber nach 5- 6 lumb ist auch diese nicht mehr so scharf, was aber auch an meiner ungeübten technik liegen kannn. ))



Um dem Lumb die Pelle zu öffnen nutze ich nicht mein Filetiermesser, sondern ein ganz billiges aus dem Baumarkt.
Das kann ich schärfen wie ich will und nehme keine Rücksicht auf Verluste.
Mein Marttiini kommt erst zum Einsatz, wenn der Lumb mit einem offenem Rückenleiden vor mir liegt ;-)

Gruß Pilkerknecht


----------



## leopard_afrika (2. März 2007)

*AW: Filetiermesser schärfen*

habe auf dem wasser dieses: http://cgi.ebay.de/nagelneuer-Messe...4QQihZ009QQcategoryZ36936QQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
ansonsten lasse ich schärfen, da das beschriebene nur kurzzeitig schärft, da es viel material abbaut.


----------



## schwedenklausi (2. März 2007)

*AW: Filetiermesser schärfen*

Meine Messer werden hier geschliffen :

Gerhard Noah
Taubenstraße 11
06449 Aschersleben

Tel.: 034732418

Am Donnerstag habe ich das Päckchen zur Post gebracht und am Dienstag darauf waren die Messer, besser wie beim Kauf wieder in meinen Händen.
schwedenklausi


----------



## Britney83 (3. März 2007)

*AW: Filetiermesser schärfen*

Gibt es den Schärfer aus dem "topshop" (Bigtackle) denn noch? bzw. Kann jemand was empfehlen, was keine 50€ kostet?


----------



## pitus02 (3. März 2007)

*AW: Filetiermesser schärfen*

Moin Leute !!

Hab mir eure Beiträge geraden angeregt durchgelesen und musste feststellen das es für mich wohl noch zu früh ist :c  

#q ich finde den besagten TopShop nicht #q 
Kann mir mal einer helfen #h


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (3. März 2007)

*AW: Filetiermesser schärfen*

Moin,
ich hatte das weiter oben schon mal geschrieben. Der Top Shop heist jetzt www.bigtackle.de


----------



## pitus02 (3. März 2007)

*AW: Filetiermesser schärfen*



Meeresangler_Schwerin schrieb:


> Moin,
> ich hatte das weiter oben schon mal geschrieben. Der Top Shop heist jetzt www.bigtackle.de



Danke für den Link !

Ich sag ja bin wohl noch nicht ganz wach


----------



## Britney83 (3. März 2007)

*AW: Filetiermesser schärfen*

Meine Frage war, ob es den Schärfer, der hier im Forum so gepriesen wird, von www.Bigtackle.de noch vertreiben wird?! Oder ob man das Wundergerät sonst wo bekommt.|kopfkrat

mfg

Britney83


----------



## eiswerner (1. Januar 2008)

*AW: Filetiermesser schärfen*

Hallo, 
das Helle Steinbit ist ein Super Messer ich habe es schon mehrere Jahre in gebrauch und wird schon mit einem Wetzstahl wieder Scharf.
Das Messer gibts zb. bei Toolshop für 65,90 EURO.
Gruß Werner


----------



## Gadusen-Günni (4. Mai 2008)

*AW: Filetiermesser schärfen*

Moin moin,
hat denn einer von euch Erfahrung mit dem neuen Messerschäfer der seit kurzen von Berkley zu bekommen ist ?? Ich überlege mir son Dingen zuzulegen, bin aber noch etwas Skeptisch. Bis jetzt habe ich meine Messer immer mit einem speziellen Diamantblatt geschärft, aber das ist nun auch gute 10 Jahre alt und ich denke irgendwann hat es das auch hinter sich???  
Mit nem Stahl bin ich etwas Vorsichtig denn falsch angewendet haste die teurere Klinge schnell versaut...
Gruss

Günni


----------

